# Trioplan f2.8/100 Returns Artistic Soap Bubble Bokeh to Photographers After 45 Years



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2016)

```
<p><em>Meyer-Optik Begins Shipping Orders to Kickstarter Backers</em></p>
<p><strong>Atlanta, GA – Meyer-Optik USA</strong> — The Trioplan f2.8/100 returned to the United States , 100 years after the legendary lens was first manufactured in Germany and more than 40 years since the brand ceased manufacturing . Under the guidance of new owner Meyer-Optik Goerlitz, the new handmade version restores the historic lens’ incredible soap bubble bokeh with new state of the art technology.</p>
<p>Last year Meyer-Optik USA ran a Kickstarter to finance the manufacture and distribution of the Trioplan f2.8/100 lens. The Trioplan f2.8/100 became the seventh most popular photography fundraiser in Kickstarter history, raising more than $359,000 from 452 backers.</p>
<p>Interest was driven by the beautiful soap bubble bokeh created with the Trioplan f2.8/100. When images are shot at f2.8, the lens’s 15 blades create wonderful images with sharp subjects in the foreground and luscious backgrounds featuring the bokeh bubbles. Art, nature, and portrait photographers love the unique look produced by the Trioplan f2.8/100.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>[<a href="http://www.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com/kickstarter_trioplan/">See a gallery of Trioplan f2.8/100 images here</a>].</p>
<p>“The Trioplan excels in artistic images where there are several spectral highlights in the blurred out areas of the image,” said Jim Speth, a professional photographer based in Utah. “Water, high contrasting flowers beds, and holiday lights or a city-scape all make spectacular images when a focused subject is placed in front of them. The lens performed very well for me.”</p>
<p>The shipping of the lenses for U.S. backers started two weeks ago and will continue through February and March. New U.S. buyers can receive their Trioplan f2.8/100 through select American photography resellers and directly through the Meyer-Optik USA website (<a href="http://www.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com/">http://www.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com/</a>). Because the lenses are handmade, they will ship to buyers on a first come, first serve basis after the Kickstarter campaign fulfillment is completed.</p>
<p>“Meyer-Optik is thrilled to meet our commitment to our Kickstarter backers who believed in us,” said Dr. Stefan Immes, CEO and creative director of the project. “The Trioplan f2.8/100 is one of the best lenses ever used in portrait and nature photography. I cannot wait to see some of the soap bubble bokeh images produced by our U.S. customers, and hope they will share them with us on Twitter, Instagram and Facebook.”</p>
<p>The technical specifications of the Meyer-Optik Trioplan f2.8/100 include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Optic construction as classic triplet (3 lenses/3 groups)</li>
<li>Focal distance: 100 mm</li>
<li>Maximum aperture: 1:2.8 continuous dimming to 1:22</li>
<li>Iris diaphragm with 15 aperture blades specifically constructed of steel segment belt and with special coating</li>
<li>View format: 24 mm x 36 mm (image circle diameter 44 mm)</li>
<li>View angle: 24°</li>
<li>Filter: M 52 x 0.75</li>
<li>Clip-on diameter: 52 mm</li>
<li>Mounts: M42, Canon, Nikon, Fuji X, Sony-E, MFT</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>About Meyer-Optik Görlitz  </strong></p>
<p>A brand with a proud tradition and reputation for exceptional products, Meyer-Optik-Görlitz started manufacturing innovative, high-quality lenses in Germany in 1896. In 2014, net SE revived the traditional spirit of the lenses once known throughout the world and started developing new lenses under the Meyer-Optik-Görlitz brand in Germany. Manufacturing handmade lenses started in 2015 with first generation prototypes. Serial production began in early 2016.</p>
<p>In May 2015, net SE created a new subsidiary, Meyer-Optik USA Inc. headquartered in Atlanta, GA. Meyer-Optik USA is online at <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com%2F&esheet=51132393&newsitemid=20150626005814&lan=en-US&anchor=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com&index=4&md5=ac0f8e9719e026a64ca699e62972d712">http://www.meyer-optik-goerlitz.com</a> and on <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FmeyeroptikgoerlitzEN%3Ffref%3Dts&esheet=51132393&newsitemid=20150626005814&lan=en-US&anchor=Facebook&index=5&md5=fd546d808f08969f8a7af77f12097622">Facebook</a> and <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FMeyerOptik&esheet=51132393&newsitemid=20150626005814&lan=en-US&anchor=Twitter&index=6&md5=c41f0e79ac8dec5ae4f019a7cf33c428">Twitter</a>. net SE (<a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.netag.de%2F&esheet=51132393&newsitemid=20150626005814&lan=en-US&anchor=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.netag.de&index=7&md5=0aa98111d6b6746a088b301dc6631b12">http://www.netag.de</a>) is a publicly listed company (NETK) founded in 1997.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd like to see image examples on the kickstarter page, wait no, I'd like to see a much lower cost, yeah, that's it.


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 21, 2016)

I've given up buying anything on Kickstarter, especially photography equipment. A lot of people have been badly burned with lenses because the first batches have quality issues. Everything I ordered there either didn't work, never released, or came out cheaper afterwards. It's also not possible to return most things bought on Kickstarter.

Personally I like buying niche lenses like these, but I have my doubts about this one. First, it is way too expensive. The Petzval 85/2.2 is $600 and the Lensbaby Velvet 56/1.6 limited is also $600. Why should I pay $1400 for this lens? For that price it had better have legendary sharpness, no distortion, and no CA.

My approach will be to let them release this lens and then see what the reviewers think. If it is truly amazing, then I'll buy it from somewhere like B&H where I can return it.


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 21, 2016)

Interesting, but same price as Zeiss 100 makroplanar seems very steep for a three lens design. Notice it is Euro 1500, so around US$1800. Will be interesting to see MTF of that lens. The 1:1 aspect is notable, but without image side-by-side quality assessment, not sure I will jump on it. The "art" qualifier is noted, but then you can buy a Holga for way less.


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Interesting, but same price as Zeiss 100 makroplanar seems very steep for a three lens design. Notice it is Euro 1500, so around US$1800. Will be interesting to see MTF of that lens. The 1:1 aspect is notable, but without image side-by-side quality assessment, not sure I will jump on it. The "art" qualifier is noted, but then you can buy a Holga for way less.



Or a Lensbaby Creative Aperture kit.


----------



## noncho (Feb 21, 2016)

I have the old Trioplan 100 2.8 and I can't see something special in this expensive new version.
Here are some bokeh images from mine (Exacta mount with adapter to Canon 70D) - http://www.nonchoiliev.com/blog/2314


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2016)

noncho said:


> I have the old Trioplan 100 2.8 and I can't see something special in this expensive new version.
> Here are some bokeh images from mine (Exacta mount with adapter to Canon 70D) - http://www.nonchoiliev.com/blog/2314



Hey those are fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RGF (Feb 21, 2016)

The article mentions bubble bokeh. I looked at the web page but did not see an example. any links? comparison to normal booked?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 22, 2016)

I looked at the few sample images on their site and they are not that great. If I wanted a unique bokeh effect I would get the Petzal. Not only does it have far more unique and interesting background, the lens itself looks (and functions) way cooler.


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 22, 2016)

The Petzval 85 is a great lens. You have to be careful to not let the aperture discs fall out, the lens is not sharp at f2.2, and the lens cap keeps falling off, but the effect is wonderful. Here are a few of my shots with it.



Looking Back by Joseph Calev, on Flickr



Going in Circles by Joseph Calev, on Flickr


----------



## noncho (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you, slclick.

I have tried the Petzval too, but I don't like it. For such lenses it's all about the personal feeling


----------



## RGF (Feb 22, 2016)

kirispupis said:


> The Petzval 85 is a great lens. You have to be careful to not let the aperture discs fall out, the lens is not sharp at f2.2, and the lens cap keeps falling off, but the effect is wonderful. Here are a few of my shots with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Very unique. Are the effects the same at all F stops?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2016)

kirispupis said:


> The Petzval 85 is a great lens. You have to be careful to not let the aperture discs fall out, the lens is not sharp at f2.2, and the lens cap keeps falling off, but the effect is wonderful. Here are a few of my shots with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the bridge shot. I've been wondering about the Petzval lens. Have you got any portraits with it? Thanks for posting.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 23, 2016)

noncho said:


> I have the old Trioplan 100 2.8 and I can't see something special in this expensive new version.
> Here are some bokeh images from mine (Exacta mount with adapter to Canon 70D) - http://www.nonchoiliev.com/blog/2314



Very nice photos. I can see the appeal under the right (very limited) circumstances. The "regular" examples posted elsewhere in this thread are much less appealing.


----------



## LDS (Feb 23, 2016)

I have an old Beirette (ca 1965) with a Meyer-Optik Goerlitz Trioplan 45/3.5, and don't remember it as an outstanding lens... but I wasn't shooting much wide open then (no rangefinder on them). Have to run a roll of film through it wide open and see what happens. ;D IIRC, it was mostly a cheap East Germany camera, and the Trioplan was a cheaper design as well, compared to other solutions.

But does really the number of blades matter when you shoot wide open? 

Anyway, I'm a bit afraid photography is hitting a bit of audiophiles madness... oh well, Lomography build a business around it...and if you can sell such a lens at one thousand and a half, why not?


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2016)

LDS said:


> I have an old Beirette (ca 1965) with a Meyer-Optik Goerlitz Trioplan 45/3.5, and don't remember it as an outstanding lens... but I wasn't shooting much wide open then (no rangefinder on them). Have to run a roll of film through it wide open and see what happens. ;D IIRC, it was mostly a cheap East Germany camera, and the Trioplan was a cheaper design as well, compared to other solutions.
> 
> But does really the number of blades matter when you shoot wide open?
> 
> Anyway, I'm a bit afraid photography is hitting a bit of audiophiles madness... oh well, Lomography build a business around it...and if you can sell such a lens at one thousand and a half, why not?



Vinyl and lomo are apples to oranges my friend. I see where you were coming from but as someone who enjoys both, I just can't file them away together lol.


----------



## kten (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't get the price for something so niche when there are better alternatives at close to that cost or equal ones for much much less.

audiophile note: don't I think he means vinyl (which I also prefer) because vinyl masters tend to be higher DR (see loudnesswars website for comparissons to prove that) despite digital being capable of more. More things like over priced rubbish valve amps with the whole retro thing, even seen some with starved plate designs and opamp simulated the valve sound and there is an LED in there to make the valve glow and hipsters go on about the "tube sound", it'd make me laugh if I wasn't crying  Don't get me started on the powerleads and gold plated optical cables and no tongue is not firmly in cheek.


----------



## FramerMCB (Mar 24, 2016)

noncho said:


> I have the old Trioplan 100 2.8 and I can't see something special in this expensive new version.
> Here are some bokeh images from mine (Exacta mount with adapter to Canon 70D) - http://www.nonchoiliev.com/blog/2314



I can only say...WOW! The fifteen blade aperture sure makes for near perfect circles (hence the "soap bubble" affect). Great images! The portrait is wonderful to my eye, akin to the 135mm (I believe) soft-focus lens Canon used to make, but with far better (and unique) bokeh! The branch images are also stellar...seems like this lens would be spectacular out in the field just after a rain storm to capture droplets on plants/flowers etc. Very interesting.


----------



## Helmi2010 (Nov 4, 2016)

To be honest, i don't need a new Trioplan, the old one is good enough.



_A291012 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_A291027 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Best regards Helmut


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 4, 2016)

Helmi2010 said:


> To be honest, i don't need a new Trioplan, the old one is good enough.
> 
> Best regards Helmut



Excellent examples! Thanks!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 8, 2016)

Helmi2010 said:


> To be honest, i don't need a new Trioplan, the old one is good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Hoping the new lens is just as good.


----------

